# Nurofen Plus tampering: Christopher McGuire jailed



## Northerner (May 28, 2012)

A man who contaminated painkillers with powerful anti-psychotic drugs has been jailed for 18 months.

Christopher McGuire, 31, from near Glasgow, tampered with boxes of Nurofen Plus in London and Northern Ireland.

He was found guilty last year of one count of contaminating goods and two of administering a noxious substance.

McGuire cost the manufacturers ?2.4m and saved himself ?7 when he put anti-psychotic drugs in empty packets of the painkiller.

The scheme involved asking for Nurofen Plus at a pharmacy counter and then attempting to pay for it with a card he knew would be declined.

This created a sufficient distraction for McGuire, who went to university at the age of 16, to discreetly swap the contaminated packet for the fresh one and walk away.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-18203634


----------

